# stuck in safe mode



## locust (Apr 24, 2002)

I'm stuck in safe mode, probably because I shut down my computer several times without using the start up menu. Anyhow I'm now unable to exit safe mode. Rebooting has no effect. How do I get my normal screen back?


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

What OS are you using?


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

Welcome to TSG!

as a guess, during the POST part of your Bootup, press and hold down the F8 key. If you see the Windows splash screen then you missed your window of opportunity and will have to retry.

If you get it at the right time, then you will see a Boot menu, and you should be able to choose Normal as one of your options.


----------



## perris (Apr 21, 2002)

open msconfig, go to"boot .ini


----------



## locust (Apr 24, 2002)

Thank you for your repy. I tried f8 , got the boot up screen and selected the option normal but I still have the same second rate safe mode display. I've tried several times with no success. I'm considering reinstalling windows but it will mean a whole lot of work.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

What Windows version are you using? You may be able to restore a previous registry if you are using Win98 or WinME.

This thread really belongs in the appropriate OS forum

Also verify that you are actually in safe mode and not just looking at a standard VGA screen. When you start up, does it actually say "safe mode" in the 4 corners and ask you to "ok" it?

If you are not actually in safe mode, try going to Display Settings and resetting your resolution and color depth. If that doesn't work, you may need to reinstall your video drivers, however reinstalling a previous registry often works for the problem.

Try holding the ctrl key down starting up if you have Win98. Choose the "command prompt" option if available. At the c:\> prompt enter:

scanreg /restore

use the arrow keys to select a prior started registry.

If you have WinME, use your WinME startup disk and select "minimal boot"; at the a:\> prompt enter scanreg /restore


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Please let us know if what version of the Windows operating system your running, Windows 95, 98, ME, NT, 2K or XP. I took a guess and moved this to the W95/98/ME forum till we hear back from you.


----------

